# Farm site or similar - Newport



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm looking for a farm site or similar within walking distance of Celtic Manor Resort Newport.

Namder


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

These four are open, don't know about their proximity to Celtic Manor though.
>>> CCC sites<<<


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Sorry, I should have said that I was aware of all the C&CC and CC published sites. None are within walking distance of Celtic Manor. I was more hoping that someone who lived local might know of a friendly farmer who would put up with a motorhome.

Namder


----------

